# TIG welders/ CNC Machinist/ Mechanical Engineers needed



## PaulD (Oct 19, 2011)

Large production facility just outside of Savannah Georgia. This is a great opportunity with very good benefits.

Needed ASAP: TIG welders with experience blending and polishing, working with nickel based super alloys is a HUGE benefit.

Heavy CNC Machinist: Need to have atleast a 2 year degree in machining science

M.E's with experience in design and fabrication.

Overhead crane (bridge crane) operator, needs to be certified and rigging and have experience writting lift plans and operating cranes over 100 tons.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 8, 2011)

Still looking......all positions.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 1, 2011)

Alright, interviewing and hiring now, already hired a couple of forum members. Great company and benefits. A/C, heat, super clean environment, good people.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 18, 2012)

bumping this for those who may be interested, I work there and can confirm it's an awesome opportunity.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## PaulD (Sep 24, 2012)

Still need welders, machinist, engineers, EHS personnel. We're hiring 30 more people this year and 100 more next year.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 9, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Nov 13, 2012)

Wish you were closer i weld anything and everything 
Any way needed for side jobs


----------



## PaulD (Feb 7, 2013)

BUMP and update. Added 186 new hires last year and I don't expect this year to be as busy, but as part of our shop is largely service work, who know.

As of now what I have open is:

CNC machinist both for feild/outage work and shop work

TIG welders- both shop and feild/outage

Electrical Engineer- Specialist in Generator work

M.E- I need a Steam Turbine design, a tooling and fixturing guy, and a turbine assembly guy

Sourcing specialist- Needs experience in Power Generation or at min experience in aviation and large forgings and castings. Would like to see a CPM or CPP but not required.


----------



## oldenred (Mar 18, 2013)

If you want CNC machinist let me know. I know a bunch of guys wanting to leave their current employer. We work with inconel, titanium, waspaloy and renee.


----------



## buck chooter (May 25, 2013)

PaulD said:


> Heavy CNC Machinist: Need to have atleast a 2 year degree in machining science



so you prefer classroom degrees over actual experience as a 4-axis cnc machinist / tool and die maker / programmer / manual machinist?

guess im out.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 28, 2013)

Still need machinist, mostly working with 300-400 grade Stainless, 714 Inco and some other high nickel alloys.

Buck, I'd love someone who's experienced on 3-4axis mills/lathes. 
Most of what we'll be running in this bay will be just 3 axis.


----------



## 440Mopar (Oct 30, 2013)

Inconel , that's hard stuff


----------



## Raptor920 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still need any positions filled? I know a guy widely versed in all areas with a degree. Lemme know.


----------

